
Show HN: GitNews Web – Trending Repositories from GitHub, HackerNews and Reddit - sandoche
https://git.news
======
PuffinBlue
This project would seem to fall foul of the Git naming trademark and would
likely need to rename unless they have specific permission?

> In addition, you may not use any of the Marks as a syllable in a new word or
> as part of a portmanteau (e.g., "Gitalicious", "Gitpedia") used as a mark
> for a third-party product or service without Conservancy's written
> permission. For the avoidance of doubt, this provision applies even to
> third-party marks that use the Marks as a syllable or as part of a
> portmanteau to refer to a product or service's use of Git code.[0]

Git has grandfathered in some projects due to their history but hasn't allowed
Portmanteaus for some years:

> \- Portmanteaus ("GitFoo" or "FooGit") are out. Most of the cases run into
> this rule. For instance, we asked GitHub to not to use "DGit" to refer to
> their replicated Git solution, and they[1] rebranded. We also asked
> "GitTorrent" not to use that name based on this rule.[1]

[0] [https://git-scm.com/about/trademark](https://git-scm.com/about/trademark)

[1] [https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw...](https://public-
inbox.org/git/20170202022655.2jwvudhvo4hmueaw@sigill.intra.peff.net/)

~~~
simplecomplex
This would seem to qualify as fair use, no?

[https://www.inta.org/TrademarkBasics/FactSheets/Pages/Fair-U...](https://www.inta.org/TrademarkBasics/FactSheets/Pages/Fair-
Use-of-TrademarksNL.aspx)

~~~
PuffinBlue
In that case it would need to be GitHub News or some such.

------
ChanderG
Am I the only one not comfortable with how much "git" has become synonymous
with "GitHub" in the common collective?

~~~
jumbopapa
I know some of classmates from college that used to refer to "GitHub" as "git"
\- that always kind of bothered me, but I didn't think it was worth my time to
discuss with them.

~~~
0xffff2
This is incredibly common with recent grads in my experience. It's really
quite frustrating for me because the organization I work for has code on both
GitHub (open source) and private git servers. I have to spend half an hour or
more with virtually every new intern explaining the difference.

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
Half an hour? All I can think of is: “git is a command-line program to manage
source code. GitHub is a graphical user interface that builds on top of git,
and adds some features like issue tracking. We installed git on our server.
This is were we host our private source code. GitHub is the place where we
host our open-source source code.”

~~~
staybythebay
Git is not most properly described as a command line program either. Git is a
version control protocol/system for handling files across multiple locations.
Github is just one of those locations

~~~
freedomben
> _Git is not most properly described as a command line program either. Git is
> a version control protocol /system for handling files across multiple
> locations. Github is just one of those locations_

You're technically correct of course, but remember your audience (important
pedagogical consideration). These are new grads that think _git and github are
synonymous_. A slightly less technically correct but grokkable explanation is
probably a better stepping stone toward arriving at a more correct
understanding. You're description is abstract, which is harder to grok for
most people than a concrete example. If you want to be more technically
correct and therefore launch into a discussion about DAGs you're also not
going to teach them anything.

Note: there are always exceptions, and a good teacher adapts to the audience.
I'm referring to the very general case, not the exceptional case.

~~~
sandov
I really hope they are new grands in something not directly involving
computers, because otherwise they would have to live in a cave to not know the
difference between git and Github.

~~~
0xffff2
This just isn't true. I really only interact with CS/CpE students/grads and
I'm constantly shocked at the ability of universities to force their students
to use version control without actually teaching them anything about how it
works.

~~~
freedomben
Likewise. It's not even that unusual to have somebody using Dropbox to store
all of their code, and all they know is that there is a "better system" out
there.

------
jillesvangurp
This would be more useful with links back to the articles. Now, it's just a
list of repositories that are somehow interesting but no clue about why they
are interesting.

~~~
billturner
Agreed. Would be nice to know if it's trending for a good or a bad reason.
Links back to HN and Reddit would help with that.

------
olalonde
Cool project but way too much white space: I only see two items above the fold
on my Macbook Pro. It would be a lot easier to use if it was more information
dense. (e.g.
[https://i.imgur.com/ZLaSfJJ.png](https://i.imgur.com/ZLaSfJJ.png) vs
[https://i.imgur.com/NuNtxel.png](https://i.imgur.com/NuNtxel.png))

------
bestest
So much wasted space. And the mouse-over animations are quite annoying.

~~~
message
This.

------
z3t4
I find it interesting that The most popular repo is about hacking, and the
second most popular is about defending from hackers.

~~~
ncr100
I find it creepy.

This is a demonstration of how a Search Engine shapes reality by highlighting
and magnifying a subset of information.

------
throwawaylolx
What does "trending repositories from [...] HackerNews and Reddit" mean? How
is the aggregation made?

~~~
mattigames
I assume its using reddit api to find trending links to git(hub?)
repositories.

~~~
jumbopapa
This makes so much more sense. I was thinking it was trying to show a
collection of trending item from GitHub, Reddit, and Hacker News. I was
confused when everything I was seeing was only from GitHub.

------
revskill
I don't know why Github "hides" the trending link behind a Profile. To see the
Trending link, you must go through the "explore" link first. I found it's very
inconvenient for users because Trending is often a bookmarkable link when
using github.

------
mariocesar
There is a RSS Feed ?

~~~
thecrumb
+1 for a feed

------
kamranahmed_se
I made a similar project (web app + chrome extension) some time ago that has
filters for day, week, month or year

[https://kamranahmed.info/githunt/](https://kamranahmed.info/githunt/)

~~~
sandoche
Nice job, it's very good !

------
ahallock
Did you use a UI framework/theme for this or was it designed from scratch?
While I think there's too much whitespace, there are certain elements I really
like.

------
IshKebab
How is this different to github.com/trending?

~~~
mattigames
The "load more" button for one (trending has a 25 limit)

~~~
patricia_mayo
also the different sources, I think it also feeds from Reddit and HN

~~~
IshKebab
Sure but in practice there aren't any entries from Reddit or HN. They are all
from Github.

------
imafish
I think .NET languages are missing

~~~
hadrien01
You have `CSharp` in the list, but it's not returning any results.

~~~
sandoche
Thanks I'll look into it, I'll fix it as soon as possible!

------
ggregoire
This site (and github.com/trending) needs a way to filter out repos only in
Chinese.

------
farbodsaraf
Cool! Finally the web version, this is more handy than the mobile app for me.

------
skocznymroczny
Looks interesting. Can you add D to the list of languages?

~~~
sandoche
It is actually easy there, but you have to click on other languages.

------
hero76
www.gitlogs.com

